# Mac Pro 5.1 ecran de la mort, windows 10



## Virack (5 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, j'essaie depuis plusieurs jours d'installer windows 10 sur mon mac pro 5.1, j'ai trouvé grâce au forum comment l'installer mais la un autre gros problème est survenue j'ai le fameux écran de la mort (BSOD) une fois bootcamp version 5 installé, j'ai lu sur un forum qu'il faut que j'installe une version de bootcamp 6 j'ai donc essayé mais la il me dit que cette version est pas pris en charge par mon mac pro car officiellement je ne peux installer que windows 8 mais en bricolant un peu ou en faisant une installation sans bootcamp j’y-ai réussi a installer windows 10 soit par bootcamp ou sans, apparemment via le logiciel Brigadier en ligne de commande on peut telecharger la version 6 de bootcamp puis l'installer en ligne de commande mais je suis pas très a l’aise avec tout çà donc si vous avez des infos des conseils je suis preneur merci


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2019)

Virack a dit:


> apparemment via le logiciel Brigadier en ligne de commande on peut telecharger la version 6 de bootcamp


Négatif, le logiciel Brigadier qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows permet de télécharger les pilotes/drivers nécessaires pour le bon fonctionnement d'une version de Windows et télécharge ce qu'il faut en fonction du Mac qu'il a détecté. Si par défaut, il reconnaît un Mac nécessitant une version d'Assistant Boot Camp de version 5, il ne téléchargera que les pilotes/drivers correspondants.

Ce logiciel ne s'utilise pas avec une ligne de commande, durant son exécution il affichera une fenêtre d'Invite de commande, dans laquelle défileront tous les pilotes qui seront téléchargés et c'est tout. Une fois le téléchargement terminé, il faut aller dans le dossier de Brigadier et lancé manuellement l'installation des pilotes/drivers.

Alors, avec un Mac Pro qui est bien différent d'un MBA, MBP, iMac, je ne pourrais pas te venir en aide, du fait que généralement la plupart des utilisateurs le font dans un disque dur dédié.


----------



## Virack (5 Novembre 2019)

oui merci pour ta réponse rapide Locke, oui je me suis trompé sur mon poste oui c'est bien en invite de commande sur windows avec le logiciel brigadier qui comme tu l'as dis ne fonctionne que sur windows je vais essayer çà https://pcmaintenant.net/boot-camp-et-windows-10-1903-mise-jour-de-mai/  et çà https://www.crystalidea.com/blog/classic-mac-pro-and-windows j'attends juste mon ssd dédié pour windows qui devrait etre livré demain je reviendrais vers vous après merci


----------

